# First Ride



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Got out for the first ride of the year this afternoon, wasn't a long ride but it was fun. Anytime someone wants to ride around rose city area send me a line i'm always up for it.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I got out this for the first time too. 190 miles, no where near rose city though.
Could have used warmer temps, but it was fun. The mud kept things interesting.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

There was a little mud where we road but it was surprisingly dry, already pretty dusty.


----------

